# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  ارور عجیب در ساخت پروژه ویندوزفون در VS

## Omidkhalafbeigi

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید، من تازه ثبت نام کردم برای همین نمیدونستم باید کجا چنین تاپیکی رو بزنم و بنظرم اومد این بخش بهترین جا برای زدن تاپیک باشه، خوب دوستان من وقتی توی پبرنامه VS میخوام پروژه ویندوزفون بسازم به چنین اروری بر میخورم: 
Untitled.jpg

دوستان من SDK 8.1 رو با حجم 94 مگ که بیشتر برای نصب بازی ها و برنامه های کرک شده کاربرد داره رو نصب کردم ولی بعضی از سایت ها این برنامه رو با حجم 1.6 گیگ برای دانلود قرار دادن، حتما باید این نسخه رو گرفت؟

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## Omidkhalafbeigi

کسی نمیتونه راهنمایی کنه؟

----------

